# Greetings from one who has been exiled from a nameless political forum



## AvgGuyIA

Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness. 

Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either. 

Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.  

Best regards, 

Dave


----------



## JWBooth

Welcome.

There's a large contingent of refugees from that other place, and you don't have to kiss mod ass to be yourself.


----------



## del

AvgGuyIA said:


> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave



welcome.


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome.
Click to expand...


Fascist!


----------



## Oddball

Another one bites the dust.....hehehehehehe.......


----------



## Oddball

AvgGuyIA said:


> That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.


That asshole was born with a lumber yard on his shoulder.

After awhile, you may to begin to notice that most of the _*real*_ "forum legends" have ended up here.


----------



## JWBooth

Dude said:


> Another one bites the dust.....hehehehehehe.......







He said cheerfully


----------



## Cal

Love how you start off your "Introduce Yourself'' Thread by throwing stones . Anyways, Welcome...Look forward to reading your bullet points!


----------



## Bezukhov

I have only been here for a few days and I love this place. A very relaxed atmsphere.


----------



## Xenophon

Dude said:


> That asshole was born with a lumber yard on his shoulder.
> 
> After awhile, you may to begin to notice that most of the _*real*_ "forum legends" have ended up here.



We only have forum myths here, no legends.


----------



## DiveCon

AvgGuyIA said:


> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave


i wonder if the last person out will shut off the lights 

welcome


----------



## Gatekeeper

Welcome  AvgGuyIA, one of many 'exiled _other forum_ souls'


----------



## strollingbones

AvgGuyIA said:


> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave



is this all code for "i am another maggot from hannity"


----------



## strollingbones

Dude said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> 
> 
> That asshole was born with a lumber yard on his shoulder.
> 
> After awhile, you may to begin to notice that most of the _*real*_ "forum legends" have ended up here.
Click to expand...

\

hannity maggots are only legends in their own minds


----------



## Sarah G

That you would like to go back to that mess makes me question your sanity.

Anyway, welcome.


----------



## asaratis

AvgGuyIA said:


> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave


Welcome, Dave.  You will be thankful for having been banned elsewhere.  This is as good as it gets!

It's unbelievable!

You're a great American!

Welcome...and don't worry about bein' all nice 'n' shit.


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## masquerade

I thought you were talking Political Forum, and then I see Hannity.   After leaving ( on my own ) the site where I was a member for a few years, I checked out both PF and Hannity.
Hated them both.


----------



## Bezukhov

masquerade said:


> I thought you were talking Political Forum, and then I see Hannity.   After leaving ( on my own ) the site where I was a member for a few years, I checked out both PF and Hannity.
> Hated them both.



I stopped hanging out at "Political Forum". It gave one the impression that you were expected to dress for the occassion every time you logged on to that site. I prefer posting in my scivvies.


----------



## JenyEliza

Welcome Dave!  Plenty of familar faces here, you'll see.  

I'm wondering who's left to turn out the lights over there?  Seems we're all HERE !


----------



## strollingbones

o great now i am getting pm's from an unnamed hannity maggot....protesting....lol...

back into the darkness ..back back....

out i say...

actually i expected objections from maggots...


----------



## geauxtohell

AvgGuyIA said:


> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave



Welcome, amigo.

After your initial post, I wouldn't bring of the hannitarium here.  It annoys the natives.


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## geauxtohell

strollingbones said:


> hannity maggots are only legends in their own minds



Don't paint with a broad brush.  There are probably many more "hannity maggots" here than you realize.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

geauxtohell said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> hannity maggots are only legends in their own minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't paint with a broad brush.  There are probably many more "hannity maggots" here than you realize.
Click to expand...

She well knows there are, and knows I invited most of them.

But, what should you expect from someone who gets repped for her comments here, then says it's a "protest?"

Out of touch with reality, she is.


----------



## editec

> I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama


 
That's a god-damned shame.


----------



## strollingbones

o i know how many hannity maggots there are here...


*picks up a stick and pokes midnight*....if i put salt on ya...will you disolve like a slug?


----------



## Sarah G

geauxtohell said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> hannity maggots are only legends in their own minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't paint with a broad brush.  There are probably many more "hannity maggots" here than you realize.
Click to expand...


Aww, nobody would ever think you were a maggot, Geaux.


----------



## strollingbones

Midnight Marauder said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> hannity maggots are only legends in their own minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't paint with a broad brush.  There are probably many more "hannity maggots" here than you realize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She well knows there are, and knows I invited most of them.
> 
> But, what should you expect from someone who gets repped for her comments here, then says it's a "protest?"
> 
> Out of touch with reality, she is.
Click to expand...


o hell we even got us a maggot mod.....lol....(not article, he is just a sweetie) we all know of which maggot i speak of...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> o hell we even got us a maggot mod.....lol....(not article, he is just a sweetie) we all know of which maggot i speak of...


TWO Mods from the so-called "maggot land" makes for a neat package here.

The brain drain continues, you should likey!


----------



## strollingbones

when kitten was here..we had warm and fuzzy kitten pics.....i miss kitten






o stop hijacking the maggots introduction thread


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> o i know how many hannity maggots there are here...


Actually.... Not really. Many of them have chosen to keep their identity secret.





> *picks up a stick and pokes midnight*....if i put salt on ya...will you disolve like a slug?


No hunnee.... I'll be just a little bit tastier.


----------



## strollingbones

o i do like fancy slugs in french places with garlic butter.....tasty they are....so what has dave learned so far? 

well that ed will curse when given the chance....

what else?  o that midnight picks up young ladies....lol


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Xenophon said:


> Fascist!



Ahh..I already feel at home.       Thanks X and everyone else.


----------



## paperview

AvgGuyIA said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh..I already feel at home.       Thanks X and everyone else.
Click to expand...

Welcome AveguyIA.


We sparred a lot there, but you were always a fun-gi.


----------



## strollingbones

picks on...not picks up ....


----------



## AvgGuyIA

DiveCon said:


> i wonder if the last person out will shut off the lights
> 
> welcome


Thanks DiveCon.  [Gives secret handshake.]   I wonder how somebody can get over 100,000 posts in just a five years and have a sex life or a life for that matter?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> picks on...not picks up ....


It's both.


----------



## strollingbones

AvgGuyIA said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if the last person out will shut off the lights
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DiveCon.  [Gives secret handshake.]   I wonder how somebody can get over 100,000 posts in just a five years and have a sex life or a life for that matter?
Click to expand...


see how they act..you let them in and they piss on the damned living room rug!!!!


----------



## strollingbones

Midnight Marauder said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> picks on...not picks up ....
> 
> 
> 
> It's both.
Click to expand...


*pointing old crone finger* ....

oooooooo i will get you and your little kittens too......



(we should not mention kittens....i feel like we discuss kittens we end up with kittens...and yes i know that is not the cause of kittens lol)


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> picks on...not picks up ....
> 
> 
> 
> It's both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *pointing old crone finger* ....
> 
> oooooooo i will get you and your little kittens too......
> 
> 
> 
> (we should not mention kittens....i feel like we discuss kittens we end up with kittens...and yes i know that is not the cause of kittens lol)
Click to expand...


----------



## AvgGuyIA

strollingbones said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if the last person out will shut off the lights
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DiveCon.  [Gives secret handshake.]   I wonder how somebody can get over 100,000 posts in just a five years and have a sex life or a life for that matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see how they act..you let them in and they piss on the damned living room rug!!!!
> 
> 
> ... snip ...
Click to expand...

I apologize.  I promise to keep my secret handshakes confined to the "Introduce yourself" forum.  Damn (looks around timidly for any Mods) I'm starting to feel liberated already.  This must be the real America I once knew.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

AvgGuyIA said:


> I'm starting to feel liberated already.


Then you shouldn't be apologizing for jack shit, or worrying about Mods.

FYI: The admin and Mods here are pretty much VERY "hands off" and they try to stay that way.


----------



## strollingbones

yea dave stop being fucking paranoid....damn it.....


pretty much its a free foreall... a few minor rules.....no threatening each other..bad form....no bringing up family members....i can curse you from here to hell and back...i cannot bring up any family member....watch the copy rights etc...o no question the admins or mods in public....you got to go to pms for that....no revealing pms....if i pm you and call you names you got to keep it to yourself...unless i give you permission to go public with it...i have been here for a year or more...so far so good...


<---ideal poster


----------



## strollingbones

hmm no questioning the mods/admins decisions in public....i should have been clearer on that...


----------



## goldcatt

Aw, go easy on the Hannity crowd bones. We all came from some hell hole or other. 

And AvgGuyIA - Welcome to the zoo!


----------



## Xenophon

AvgGuyIA said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh..I already feel at home.       Thanks X and everyone else.
Click to expand...

Watch out for del, i hear he's a low down Yankee liar!


----------



## bobbcat

Welcome Dave. I left the Hannity board years ago. Very snarky bunch (and too damned many of them).


----------



## johnrocks




----------



## Liability

strollingbones said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this all code for "i am another maggot from hannity"
Click to expand...


You will find many obnoxious opinionated assholes like StoningBowls here.  She's special.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How did that former Marine become a Mod there anyway?


----------



## JenT

to AvgGuyIA whom I do not know...for his own safety ​
btw, did you see this?


You are missed.

It's good to know even if you're still locked out.

Party foul.  No linking to other message boards please.  Gunny


----------



## Toro

Welcome

You can say pretty much anything here.

Watch.

"Obama"
"God"
"Homosexual"

See!  I'm still here!


----------



## JenT

Midnight Marauder said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o hell we even got us a maggot mod.....lol....(not article, he is just a sweetie) we all know of which maggot i speak of...
> 
> 
> 
> TWO Mods from the so-called "maggot land" makes for a neat package here.
> 
> The brain drain continues, you should likey!
Click to expand...







WHAT???​
I hope you're saying ex-members that are now mods? Or is that why del is such a...

such a...

there are no words to describe del


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> How did that former Marine become a Mod there anyway?



Not exactly because he has a work ethic..


----------



## Oddball

CrusaderFrank said:


> How did that former Marine become a Mod there anyway?


It involved too much liquor ingested by a certain other fatassed mod, who will remain unnamed, who carelessly left herself logged in to the admin page on her laptop while she slept it off.

I think you can probably fill in the blanks from there.


----------



## Liability

Dude said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did that former Marine become a Mod there anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> It involved too much liquor ingested by a certain other fatassed mod, who will remain unnamed, who carelessly left herself logged in to the admin page on her laptop while she slept it off.
> 
> I think you can probably fill in the blanks from there.
Click to expand...


Please tell me it didn't involve sexual relations with the winge`d one?

Please!


----------



## Oddball

strollingbones said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if the last person out will shut off the lights
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DiveCon.  [Gives secret handshake.]   I wonder how somebody can get over 100,000 posts in just a five years and have a sex life or a life for that matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see how they act..you let them in and they piss on the damned living room rug!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Oddball

Liability said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did that former Marine become a Mod there anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> It involved too much liquor ingested by a certain other fatassed mod, who will remain unnamed, who carelessly left herself logged in to the admin page on her laptop while she slept it off.
> 
> I think you can probably fill in the blanks from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me it didn't involve sexual relations with the winge`d one?
> 
> Please!
Click to expand...


I wish I could tell you that, but I don't know.

What do you think the odds are?


----------



## RadiomanATL

goldcatt said:


> Aw, go easy on the Hannity crowd bones. We all came from some hell hole or other.
> 
> And AvgGuyIA - Welcome to the zoo!



Actually my previous board was pretty damn good. 

But the owner kept shutting it off due to real-life concerns. I got tired of that and moved.


----------



## goldcatt

RadiomanATL said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, go easy on the Hannity crowd bones. We all came from some hell hole or other.
> 
> And AvgGuyIA - Welcome to the zoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my previous board was pretty damn good.
> 
> But the owner kept shutting it off due to real-life concerns. I got tired of that and moved.
Click to expand...


Good thing for you nobody here has a life.


----------



## geauxtohell

Sarah G said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> hannity maggots are only legends in their own minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't paint with a broad brush.  There are probably many more "hannity maggots" here than you realize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, nobody would ever think you were a maggot, Geaux.
Click to expand...


Nor you, Mrs. "Kill them with kindness".


----------



## RadiomanATL

goldcatt said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, go easy on the Hannity crowd bones. We all came from some hell hole or other.
> 
> And AvgGuyIA - Welcome to the zoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my previous board was pretty damn good.
> 
> But the owner kept shutting it off due to real-life concerns. I got tired of that and moved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing for you nobody here has a life.
Click to expand...


I know, right?


----------



## geauxtohell

JenT said:


> btw, did you see this?
> 
> 
> You are missed.
> 
> It's good to know even if you're still locked out.



And the predictable thread lock.  Wonder who did that?

In the hannitarium, one must never question the actions of the Gods.......


----------



## RadiomanATL

geauxtohell said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, did you see this?
> 
> I miss AvgGuyIA - Sean Hannity Discussion
> 
> You are missed.
> 
> It's good to know even if you're still locked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the predictable thread lock.  Wonder who did that?
> 
> In the hannitarium, one must never question the actions of the Gods.......
Click to expand...


I allow questioning of me.

After all, I am insane.


----------



## Sarah G

geauxtohell said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't paint with a broad brush.  There are probably many more "hannity maggots" here than you realize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, nobody would ever think you were a maggot, Geaux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor you, Mrs. "Kill them with kindness".
Click to expand...


It's just the way I am..


----------



## geauxtohell

Sarah G said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, nobody would ever think you were a maggot, Geaux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor you, Mrs. "Kill them with kindness".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just the way I am..
Click to expand...


You certainly are.  As an unrepentant asshole, I dig it.


----------



## geauxtohell

RadiomanATL said:


> I allow questioning of me.
> 
> After all, I am insane.



Yes, but you don't reside in the Hannitarium.....


----------



## Oddball

_*OK, gang....

Unwritten rule is to not talk about forum politics of other boards in general, and that certain other nameless one in particular. 

Even though I myself stretched that one a wee bit, let's knock it off, m'kay?

Thank you.*_


----------



## RadiomanATL

geauxtohell said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I allow questioning of me.
> 
> After all, I am insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you don't reside in the Hannitarium.....
Click to expand...


Thats where I send all the retards.

Rdean is currently about to get banished to there.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dude said:


> _*OK, gang....
> 
> Unwritten rule is to not talk about forum politics of other boards in general, and that certain other nameless one in particular.
> 
> Even though I myself stretched that one a wee bit, let's knock it off, m'kay?
> 
> Thank you.*_


----------



## PixieStix

Dude said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> 
> 
> That asshole was born with a lumber yard on his shoulder.
> 
> After awhile, you may to begin to notice that most of the _*real*_ "forum legends" have ended up here.
Click to expand...


Why, thank you very much Dude


----------



## PixieStix

AvgGuyIA said:


> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave



Welcome AvgGuyIA, good to have you here. What took you so long?


----------



## Liability

Is Hannity the new Voldemort?


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Is Hannity the new Voldemort?


looks like it


----------



## Big Fitz

Dude said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> 
> 
> That asshole was born with a lumber yard on his shoulder.
> 
> After awhile, you may to begin to notice that most of the _*real*_ "forum legends" have ended up here.
Click to expand...

Awesome!  I'm a *real* legend from that other site?  

Oh wait, I haven't been banned from there... yet.  Then again, I have found this site a bit more... fun.  Yeah, that's the term I'll use.  Fun. 

BTW, Ave, good to see you, wear a cup and a helmet cause life can suck at times.  And here, you can hit there.


----------



## masquerade

THEY who shall not be named!  HE who shall not be named!


----------



## RadiomanATL

masquerade said:


> THEY who shall not be named!  HE who shall not be named!



Me?


----------



## masquerade

RadiomanATL said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEY who shall not be named!  HE who shall not be named!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me?
Click to expand...


No, no no .... HE who walks behind the rows!

But if you want it to be you Radioman ... then okay!  You it is!   Send some warmth from Atlanta, would'ya?


----------



## masquerade

For the most part ... I don't mind Hannity, but I can only take him is small doses.  It's true ... the guy loves the sound of his own voice and that's okay.  I can always turn the volume down, change the channel or go to bed.

His website though ... his message boards, I found unfriendly and rude.


----------



## Liability

masquerade said:


> For the most part ... I don't mind Hannity, but I can only take him is small doses.  It's true ... the guy loves the sound of his own voice and that's okay.  I can always turn the volume down, change the channel or go to bed.
> 
> His website though ... his message boards, I found unfriendly and rude.



I dumped that other board, so I won't defend it now. 

Yet, I am a little bit perplexed by your assertion:  You say that you left THERE because it is "unfriendly and rude"

so, you came *HERE*!?!?


----------



## Big Fitz

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part ... I don't mind Hannity, but I can only take him is small doses.  It's true ... the guy loves the sound of his own voice and that's okay.  I can always turn the volume down, change the channel or go to bed.
> 
> His website though ... his message boards, I found unfriendly and rude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped that other board, so I won't defend it now.
> 
> Yet, I am a little bit perplexed by your assertion:  You say that you left THERE because it is "unfriendly and rude"
> 
> so, you came *HERE*!?!?
Click to expand...

No offense, but yeah.... that was my first reaction too.  But I'm good if they're good.


----------



## PixieStix

masquerade said:


> For the most part ... I don't mind Hannity, but I can only take him is small doses.  It's true ... the guy loves the sound of his own voice and that's okay.  I can always turn the volume down, change the channel or go to bed.
> 
> His website though ... his message boards, I found unfriendly and rude.




They're rules against being rude there


----------



## masquerade

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part ... I don't mind Hannity, but I can only take him is small doses.  It's true ... the guy loves the sound of his own voice and that's okay.  I can always turn the volume down, change the channel or go to bed.
> 
> His website though ... his message boards, I found unfriendly and rude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped that other board, so I won't defend it now.
> 
> Yet, I am a little bit perplexed by your assertion:  You say that you left THERE because it is "unfriendly and rude"
> 
> so, you came *HERE*!?!?
Click to expand...


Now, I never said I was going to make any sense.  Especially after enjoying a few beverages out by a roaring fire.  lol

But yeah ... I did find the boards at Hannity to be very unfriendly.  I stayed for a few months and tried to connect with some of the folks, but it just didn't happen.  I found it to be like a big clique.  I don't know ... maybe I'm just in a different mindset now, but I like this place.   GASP!


----------



## RadiomanATL

BTW, I'm still carrying on my campaign to get banned from that site without ever having signed up.


----------



## Liability

masquerade said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part ... I don't mind Hannity, but I can only take him is small doses.  It's true ... the guy loves the sound of his own voice and that's okay.  I can always turn the volume down, change the channel or go to bed.
> 
> His website though ... his message boards, I found unfriendly and rude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped that other board, so I won't defend it now.
> 
> Yet, I am a little bit perplexed by your assertion:  You say that you left THERE because it is "unfriendly and rude"
> 
> so, you came *HERE*!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, I never said I was going to make any sense.  Especially after enjoying a few beverages out by a roaring fire.  lol
> 
> But yeah ... I did find the boards at Hannity to be very unfriendly.  I stayed for a few months and tried to connect with some of the folks, but it just didn't happen.  I found it to be like a big clique.  I don't know ... maybe I'm just in a different mindset now, but I like this place.   GASP!
Click to expand...


I like this place too.  Not all of its members can say the same about me, however!  

Anyway, I found the other place overly stifling.  

As I have noted about the USMB, it is much more akin to the Wild West.  I like that about this place a great deal.

But I certainly can't say that this place is any less rude or unfriendly than the other place.  In fact, frankly, USMB tends to be quite a bit more rude and quite a bit less friendly.  As trade-offs go, however, I still prefer this Wild West show to that more restrictive (and irrational) other place.


----------



## masquerade

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped that other board, so I won't defend it now.
> 
> Yet, I am a little bit perplexed by your assertion:  You say that you left THERE because it is "unfriendly and rude"
> 
> so, you came *HERE*!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I never said I was going to make any sense.  Especially after enjoying a few beverages out by a roaring fire.  lol
> 
> But yeah ... I did find the boards at Hannity to be very unfriendly.  I stayed for a few months and tried to connect with some of the folks, but it just didn't happen.  I found it to be like a big clique.  I don't know ... maybe I'm just in a different mindset now, but I like this place.   GASP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like this place too.  Not all of its members can say the same about me, however!
> 
> Anyway, I found the other place overly stifling.
> 
> As I have noted about the USMB, it is much more akin to the Wild West.  I like that about this place a great deal.
> 
> But I certainly can't say that this place is any less rude or unfriendly than the other place.  In fact, frankly, USMB tends to be quite a bit more rude and quite a bit less friendly.  As trade-offs go, however, I still prefer this Wild West show to that more restrictive (and irrational) other place.
Click to expand...


Nice to meet you Liability! 

You may be right in your assessment regarding the rude and unfriendly souls who inhabit both boards.  I agree with what you say, and that's what makes me think that I am in a different frame of mind now, then when I was a member at Hannity.  All I know is I tried going back a few times, and I just didn't like it.


----------



## del

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part ... I don't mind Hannity, but I can only take him is small doses.  It's true ... the guy loves the sound of his own voice and that's okay.  I can always turn the volume down, change the channel or go to bed.
> 
> His website though ... his message boards, I found unfriendly and rude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped that other board, so I won't defend it now.
> 
> Yet, I am a little bit perplexed by your assertion:  You say that you left THERE because it is "unfriendly and rude"
> 
> so, you came *HERE*!?!?
Click to expand...


you gotta fucking problem with that?


----------



## masquerade

You talkin' to me?  You bettah not even be talkin' to me!

Okay, I'm going to log off now.  The bottle of champagne I drank is starting to talk for me.  lol

Y'all have a great night!


----------



## Liability

del said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part ... I don't mind Hannity, but I can only take him is small doses.  It's true ... the guy loves the sound of his own voice and that's okay.  I can always turn the volume down, change the channel or go to bed.
> 
> His website though ... his message boards, I found unfriendly and rude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped that other board, so I won't defend it now.
> 
> Yet, I am a little bit perplexed by your assertion:  You say that you left THERE because it is "unfriendly and rude"
> 
> so, you came *HERE*!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you gotta fucking problem with that?
Click to expand...




I am in danger EVERY moment!  

*"AAAAANNNNNNDDDDD, loving it!" *


----------



## JenyEliza

Big Fitz said:


> BTW, Ave, good to see you, wear a cup and a helmet cause life can suck at times.  And here, you can hit there.



Yep...here you can and Gunnyfuck ain't gonna give nobody a time out for hittin ya there either.

Damn, HE might even be the one administering the swift kick to the nuts!  So be warned....it's all fun until someone goes down with a nutshot!  

Glad you're here Ave.....


----------



## DiveCon

del said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part ... I don't mind Hannity, but I can only take him is small doses.  It's true ... the guy loves the sound of his own voice and that's okay.  I can always turn the volume down, change the channel or go to bed.
> 
> His website though ... his message boards, I found unfriendly and rude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped that other board, so I won't defend it now.
> 
> Yet, I am a little bit perplexed by your assertion:  You say that you left THERE because it is "unfriendly and rude"
> 
> so, you came *HERE*!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you gotta fucking problem with that?
Click to expand...

^^^^ makes the point for Liability


----------



## del

Liability said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped that other board, so I won't defend it now.
> 
> Yet, I am a little bit perplexed by your assertion:  You say that you left THERE because it is "unfriendly and rude"
> 
> so, you came *HERE*!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta fucking problem with that?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in danger EVERY moment!
> 
> *"AAAAANNNNNNDDDDD, loving it!" *
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

del said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta fucking problem with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in danger EVERY moment!
> 
> *"AAAAANNNNNNDDDDD, loving it!" *
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


How did I KNOW that you would immediately get that reference?



(I'd rep you again, but cannot at this time.)


----------



## Si modo

Welcome!


----------



## del

Liability said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in danger EVERY moment!
> 
> *"AAAAANNNNNNDDDDD, loving it!" *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did I KNOW that you would immediately get that reference?
> 
> 
> 
> (I'd rep you again, but cannot at this time.)
Click to expand...


i guess i'm showing my age. 

g'night


----------



## Liability

del said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I KNOW that you would immediately get that reference?
> 
> 
> 
> (I'd rep you again, but cannot at this time.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i guess i'm showing my age.
> 
> g'night
Click to expand...


Sorry about that, Chief.


----------



## Si modo

LMAO!  I completely forgot about the cone of silence.


----------



## Terry

Welcome,

and I see that some things never change. *laughs*

Del and Liability. hahahahahaha


----------



## JenT

masquerade said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part ... I don't mind Hannity, but I can only take him is small doses.  It's true ... the guy loves the sound of his own voice and that's okay.  I can always turn the volume down, change the channel or go to bed.
> 
> His website though ... his message boards, I found unfriendly and rude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped that other board, so I won't defend it now.
> 
> Yet, I am a little bit perplexed by your assertion:  You say that you left THERE because it is "unfriendly and rude"
> 
> so, you came *HERE*!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, I never said I was going to make any sense.  Especially after enjoying a few beverages out by a roaring fire.  lol
> 
> But yeah ... I did find the boards at Hannity to be very unfriendly.  I stayed for a few months and tried to connect with some of the folks, but it just didn't happen.  I found it to be like a big clique.  I don't know ... maybe I'm just in a different mindset now, but I like this place.   GASP!
Click to expand...


I thought the RF was incredibly friendly, in fact all of the board. TTTM was a problem though...


----------



## mal

AvgGuyIA said:


> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave



Welcome!...



peace...


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped that other board, so I won't defend it now.
> 
> Yet, I am a little bit perplexed by your assertion:  You say that you left THERE because it is "unfriendly and rude"
> 
> so, you came *HERE*!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I never said I was going to make any sense.  Especially after enjoying a few beverages out by a roaring fire.  lol
> 
> But yeah ... I did find the boards at Hannity to be very unfriendly.  I stayed for a few months and tried to connect with some of the folks, but it just didn't happen.  I found it to be like a big clique.  I don't know ... maybe I'm just in a different mindset now, but I like this place.   GASP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like this place too.  Not all of its members can say the same about me, however!
> 
> Anyway, I found the other place overly stifling.
> 
> As I have noted about the USMB, it is much more akin to the Wild West.  I like that about this place a great deal.
> 
> But I certainly can't say that this place is any less rude or unfriendly than the other place.  In fact, frankly, USMB tends to be quite a bit more rude and quite a bit less friendly.  As trade-offs go, however, I still prefer this Wild West show to that more restrictive (and irrational) other place.
Click to expand...


I Concur... But it doesn't have to be One or the Other... 



peace..


----------



## Sarah G

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part ... I don't mind Hannity, but I can only take him is small doses.  It's true ... the guy loves the sound of his own voice and that's okay.  I can always turn the volume down, change the channel or go to bed.
> 
> His website though ... his message boards, I found unfriendly and rude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dumped that other board, so I won't defend it now.
> 
> Yet, I am a little bit perplexed by your assertion:  You say that you left THERE because it is "unfriendly and rude"
> 
> so, you came *HERE*!?!?
Click to expand...


Oh that's kind of unfair..  I don't think you're nearly as unfriendly and rude as you were there, here.


----------



## asaratis

masquerade said:


> You talkin' to me?  You bettah not even be talkin' to me!
> 
> Okay, I'm going to log off now.  The bottle of champagne I drank is starting to talk for me.  lol
> 
> Y'all have a great night!


You should try scotch.  It acts quicker and you won't have a hangover.



strollingbones said:


> when kitten was here..we had warm and fuzzy kitten pics.....i miss kitten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o stop hijacking the maggots introduction thread


These felines look like they're about to be dressed for dinner. "Who's cookin' tonight?  "I don't know. What kind of restaurant are we going to?"  "Why are we being anesthetized?"


----------



## strollingbones

they are being ready i think for the shaver to come by...at a spay/neuter clinic...they are asleep...laid out for groomer to trim their hair and then on to the doc...


----------



## strollingbones

i love watching the maggots make my case


----------



## NYcarbineer

AvgGuyIA said:


> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave



Unfairly banned from that other place?  lol, I still hold the record for unfairest banning.


----------



## PixieStix

NYcarbineer said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfairly banned from that other place?  lol, I still hold the record for unfairest banning.
Click to expand...


No, I know who hold the most unfair banning. It was not you. I will not mention the name. But he did nothing to deserve a ban, then when I called the fascists on it, they talked it over on the phone and the gals decided that I should be punished, so one of the male mods gave me a 2 week infraction, he was under pressure  

The place went downhill from there. It never stopped, BTW, that was in 2007


----------



## Big Fitz

Heaven's Gate Kittehs?!?

All they need a little blue track suits and new nikes.


----------



## asaratis

strollingbones said:


> they are being ready i think for the shaver to come by...at a spay/neuter clinic...they are asleep...laid out for groomer to trim their hair and then on to the doc...


Are they all female?  I watched a friend neuter a male by making two tiny slits in his scrotum and squeezing his balls out like butter beans from a pod...daub a little mercurochrome on it and watch him scat.  With the girls, it's not that simple.  However, if you neuter all the males around, it doesn't matter if the females are fertile.



NYcarbineer said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfairly banned from that other place?  lol, I still hold the record for unfairest banning.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as an unfair banning from a privately owned site.  They just didn't want your ass around.


----------



## Big Fitz

I will say this, Ave.  I've missed your sig line from that other forum.  Your quote from "mom".  LOL


----------



## noose4

AvgGuyIA said:


> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave



WHO?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVN9OXW_TFA]YouTube - daves not here- cheech and chong[/ame]


----------



## mal

NYcarbineer said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfairly banned from that other place?  lol, I still hold the record for unfairest banning.
Click to expand...


Nope... I do... But then again, there were always Reversed... 



peace...


----------



## AvgGuyIA

CrusaderFrank said:


> How did that former Marine become a Mod there anyway?


I think when they had a meet-up in New Orleans a few years ago.  GL turned her PC over to the partiers and the Marine was one of them posting under her name.  I think Lee took a liking to the young chap and gave him his God-like powers.  Wish they had done a psychological evaluation first.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

JenT said:


> QUOTE]1. You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you have made 15 posts or more.​



to AvgGuyIA whom I do not know...for his own safety ​
btw, did you see this?     





> 1. You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you have made 15 posts or more.


I miss AvgGuyIA - Sean Hannity Discussion

You are missed.

It's good to know even if you're still locked out.[/quote]

Yeah.  I miss the folks there too.   It lasted a total of 4 or 5 posts before it was unceremoniously locked down by an unknown Moderator.  God, you'd think I had taken a shit on Sean's microphone or something.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PixieStix said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfairly banned from that other place?  lol, I still hold the record for unfairest banning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I know who hold the most unfair banning. It was not you. I will not mention the name. But he did nothing to deserve a ban, then when I called the fascists on it, they talked it over on the phone and the gals decided that I should be punished, so one of the male mods gave me a 2 week infraction, he was under pressure
> 
> The place went downhill from there. It never stopped, BTW, that was in 2007
Click to expand...


2007 was the turning point there, downhll-wise, and maybe some don't know it but that is when the main hands-on mod supervisor left and what's-her-name got more power.  

And I was banned for NO good reason, so no one can top that.  I was in fact banned for revenge over some semi-private matters.  C'est la vie.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

noose4 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO?
> 
> YouTube - daves not here- cheech and chong
Click to expand...


Oh God...that YouTube snippet is my laugh of the day.   Thanks Noose!  

[Whispering]  Dave


----------



## JenT

Big Fitz said:


> Heaven's Gate Kittehs?!?
> 
> All they need a little blue track suits and new nikes.


----------



## Liability

strollingbones said:


> i love watching the maggots make my case



Maggots often make the case regarding decomposing festering corpses.


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love watching the maggots make my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggots often make the case regarding decomposing festering corpses.
Click to expand...






peace...


----------



## eagleseven

AvgGuyIA said:


> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave



Hope you're a quick draw...ya have to be, to survive this town.


----------



## JenT

eagleseven said:


> Hope you're a quick draw...ya have to be, to survive this town.



Yeah but at least it's not death by mod, laughing as he slams the door







   WAIT, is del on vacation?


----------



## Foxfyre

strollingbones said:


> hmm no questioning the mods/admins decisions in public....i should have been clearer on that...



Oh good. I asked if a mod could answer a question in a thread a few days ago, and if you hadn't cleared that up, I expected to be permanently locked out any minute.

Meanwhile I'm wondering if I'm a legend in my previous haunts.  Probably, but not in a good way.  I looked at Hannity's board once, but I've never posted there.  Or am I a Myth?  Probably just a mirage.

Anyhow , welcome new member.  Put new batteries in your bullshit detector and make sure your bulletproof vest is in good working order and you're good to go.


----------



## Ringel05

Here ya go.  Dude will guide you along the way.


----------



## Huh?

AvgGuyIA said:


> Greetings to all of you on the US Message Board!  My name is Dave and am a resident of Davenport, IA.  I was an active member of another political forum but was banned last month after 7 or so years of membership because I dared use the words "G-D" in my signature line to express a political statement about Obama.  That apparently deeply offended a certain moderator who was also a former Marine and probably never heard that sort of language before.  Anyway, after protesting a 30 day ban for this, my first offense, I was permanently banned.  I'd like to go back and continue my relationship with my former political forum, but I don't think it's in the cards as I don't think this particular Moderator understands compassion and forgiveness.
> 
> Anyway, even though I had a run in with a Moderator elsewhere, it doesn't mean that I'm planning to do that here.  I pretty much get along with everybody and respect rules and understand why we have them.  I'm not a trouble-maker and don't plan on being one here either.
> 
> Politically, I am conservative and don't have much use for liberalism; but I do try to have respect for the individual regardless of his/her political affiliation as long as I am respected for mine as well.  I'm looking forward to reading everyone's views and hope I learn a few things in the process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave



Wow...seven years...many of us didn't last that long...welcome.


----------



## Oscar Wao

NYcarbineer said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfairly banned from that other place? lol, I still hold the record for unfairest banning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I know who hold the most unfair banning. It was not you. I will not mention the name. But he did nothing to deserve a ban, then when I called the fascists on it, they talked it over on the phone and the gals decided that I should be punished, so one of the male mods gave me a 2 week infraction, he was under pressure
> 
> The place went downhill from there. It never stopped, BTW, that was in 2007
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2007 was the turning point there, downhll-wise, and maybe some don't know it but that is when the main hands-on mod supervisor left and what's-her-name got more power.
> 
> And I was banned for NO good reason, so no one can top that. I was in fact banned for revenge over some semi-private matters. C'est la vie.
Click to expand...

Summer 2006 was when it was inevitable that the boards would never be the same again.

Stealth Republic, anyone?  I know a handful of you remember that...


----------



## Lost Soul

masquerade said:


> I thought you were talking Political Forum, and then I see Hannity.   After leaving ( on my own ) the site where I was a member for a few years, I checked out both PF and Hannity.
> Hated them both.



Yes I have been banned from both. Hannity sucks and I will never listen to that cocksucker again for the way the little Hitler runs his site. As for PF, well I am on my last month of temp ban over there. This is my last ban and when I am reinstated I plan on blasting the retard mods over there to make it final.


----------



## Lost Soul

Do any of you old Hannity members remember Skytrooper? Back when there was a ***** sub forum? He was a personal friend and passed away back in 2008. Thought some of you that might remember him and would like to know. He was in a car wreck. This was a man that fought for this country, had a couple purple hearts and came home to be killed in a damn car wreck.


----------



## noose4

Lost Soul said:


> Do any of you old Hannity members remember Skytrooper? Back when there was a ***** sub forum? He was a personal friend and passed away back in 2008. Thought some of you that might remember him and would like to know. He was in a car wreck. This was a man that fought for this country, had a couple purple hearts and came home to be killed in a damn car wreck.



That is awful. R.I.P.


----------



## Oscar Wao

Lost Soul said:


> Do any of you old Hannity members remember Skytrooper? Back when there was a ***** sub forum? He was a personal friend and passed away back in 2008. Thought some of you that might remember him and would like to know. He was in a car wreck. This was a man that fought for this country, had a couple purple hearts and came home to be killed in a damn car wreck.


OMG.    RIP, I remember that guy quite well.


----------



## DiveCon

Lost Soul said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were talking Political Forum, and then I see Hannity.   After leaving ( on my own ) the site where I was a member for a few years, I checked out both PF and Hannity.
> Hated them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have been banned from both. Hannity sucks and I will never listen to that cocksucker again for the way the little Hitler runs his site. As for PF, well I am on my last month of temp ban over there. This is my last ban and when I am reinstated* I plan on blasting the retard mods over there to make it final.*
Click to expand...

meh, just dont go back


----------



## DiveCon

Lost Soul said:


> Do any of you old Hannity members remember Skytrooper? Back when there was a ***** sub forum? He was a personal friend and passed away back in 2008. Thought some of you that might remember him and would like to know. He was in a car wreck. This was a man that fought for this country, had a couple purple hearts and came home to be killed in a damn car wreck.


i remember him, he was a good man
RIP


----------



## Big Fitz

Okay, let's not turn a 'welcome fellow traveler' thread into a Hannity hate on.  mmkay?  I understand many grievances, but... not here.


----------



## Dreamy

AvgGuyIA said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if the last person out will shut off the lights
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DiveCon.  [Gives secret handshake.]   I wonder how somebody can get over 100,000 posts in just a five years and have a sex life or a life for that matter?
Click to expand...



Welcome IA. This welcome thread is a hoot. lol    Webcams?


----------



## Oddball

AvgGuyIA said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if the last person out will shut off the lights
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DiveCon.  [Gives secret handshake.]   I wonder how somebody can get over 100,000 posts in just a five years and have a sex life or a life for that matter?
Click to expand...

By using the admin function to inflate their post count by at least 30,000, that's how.


----------



## JenyEliza

Lost Soul said:


> Do any of you old Hannity members remember Skytrooper? Back when there was a ***** sub forum? He was a personal friend and passed away back in 2008. Thought some of you that might remember him and would like to know. He was in a car wreck. This was a man that fought for this country, had a couple purple hearts and came home to be killed in a damn car wreck.



I had no idea!  I remember Skytrooper well.

How fucking awful.  Wish someone had said something sooner....or if they did, I missed it.

*cry*  *cry* *cry*


----------



## Lost Soul

JenyEliza said:


> Lost Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you old Hannity members remember Skytrooper? Back when there was a ***** sub forum? He was a personal friend and passed away back in 2008. Thought some of you that might remember him and would like to know. He was in a car wreck. This was a man that fought for this country, had a couple purple hearts and came home to be killed in a damn car wreck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea!  I remember Skytrooper well.
> 
> How fucking awful.  Wish someone had said something sooner....or if they did, I missed it.
> 
> *cry*  *cry* *cry*
Click to expand...


Me and Sky go way back. I met him in Ft Benning back in the mid 80's. We both went on to serve in Italy and at Bragg together. We even had orders to go to RIP together but I broke my arm in training before school started. Then we both were assigned to the 2/325th before he became a Black Hat at Airborne School. 

The last time I saw him he was riding his motorcycle with his huge grin he always wore. I was a pallbearer at his funeral. Over a 1000 people attended. Not only military brass and his buddies but it seems he had a few friends from his home town of Moncks Corner SC. Everyone that met the guy loved him. He was buried in his family plot by his mother and father. 

His son graduated from Airborne School in 2007. I pinned his wings on in place of his father. It was a honor to be friends and know such a great man that not only loved and fought for his country but was one of the most caring and nicest guys you ever wanted to meet.

RIP Top


----------



## Foxfyre

A fine tribute Soul.  I didn't know him even on USMB, but you've made me like and respect him, and appreciate you for the good friend that you certainly were/are.


----------



## Liability

I do not remember him all that well, but the vague memories I do have was of a very good guy.

It's terribly sad to hear of his passing.

My condolences to his family and to his friends.


----------



## sarahgop

i will welcome you to the  board.


----------



## Martin Timothy

AvgGuyIA said:


> I was an active member of another political forum but was banned



That's a tough story Dave!


----------

